# Chicago fruit jar



## Aerated (May 9, 2004)

Hi all,
 Ive had this fruit jar for a long time and have had no luck in finding any information on it.As you can see it  has embossed "Chicago fruit jar" with a CFP  intertwined trademark.
 Also on the upper part are the words "BE SURE TO FILL TO TOP RING WITH SYRUP".
 There isnt any makers marks that I can find on it. Any information about this jar would be greatly appreciated.Oh, the jar is 19cm high & has a ground top.

 Thanks
 Aerated


----------



## oz-riley (May 9, 2004)

Hi Aerated, 
 This is an Australian fruit jar, it would have had an immerser lid similar to the one I have pictured.
 They are a fairly sought after jar both here in Australia and in the USA.
 I believe it was made Melbourne Glass Bottle Works and they date late 1890's to around 1915.


----------



## oz-riley (May 9, 2004)

Here is another picture of the lid showing the immerser

 Thanks 
 Chris


----------



## Aerated (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Chris,
 I thought this might have been an Australian made piece, as I have a Federal fruit jar with American Eagle that was made by Melbourne glass works circa 1910(?).
 And on the subject of Melbourne glassworks, A local Aerated water/Cordial manufacturer
 sourced all his bottles from this firm.Also a LOT of New Zealand bottles have the "M" stamped on the base signifing the Melbourne manufacture.

 Cheers,
 Aerated


----------



## oz-riley (May 11, 2004)

Aerated,
 I have full history of Melbourne Glass Bottle Co which became Australian Glass Manufacturing Co (AGM), which opened a plant in New Zealand in 1922, these bottles are usually marked 'N.Z. A.G.M' on the base.
Melbourne Glass Bottle Works

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## woody (May 18, 2004)

Your "Chicago Jar" is listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 with a value of $250-300.

 Red Book # 592 on page 86.

 Chicago Trade CFPJ (monogram) Mark Fruit Jar
 Ground lip old style Lightning bail, glass immerser lid
 Immerser lid: Pat. Reg. 1893; Australian
 Neck: Be Sure To Fill To Top Ring With Syrup


----------

